# Teacup Chihuahuas



## ChiWOWa

Hi all,
I have been reading up on all things "Chi" and have been thinking about this whole "Teacup" thing... After our consult at the vet today regarding having Button spayed, a woman approached us and did the whole "awwww what a sweet puppy!" Squeal lol.Ever the proud Mama I allowed her to gush on a minute or two. Naturally she asked how old Button is and she looked suitably stunned when I told her that Button is nearly Two and a half. "Ohhh you have a Teacup Chihuaha!You are so lucky...yada yada..." Being new to this Chihuahua parenting I felt it best not to say any more on the subject. It did get me thinking though.....I wondered....Is my Pocket Princess a Teacup Chi?? I love research so conducted some at home tests to ascertain whether or not she is indeed a Teacup Chi....

Test One (You gotz to be kidding!)









Hmmmm (You been a silly Chimom!)
Test Two:









Test Three (Mom deyz all laughing at me!)









Conclusion:
No, I do not have a Teacup Chihuahua :hello1:


----------



## liss77

Ha Ha - I love it. 

The sad thing is, we often see "teacup" chihuahua puppies advertised here with pictures if them sitting in tea-cups


----------



## ChiWOWa

I wanna know how big the teacup is that they use LOL


----------



## FBRaRrN

lol so sweet.But there is no such thing as a teacup chihuahua there is just runts of the litter.She is a very sweet girl.My smallest chi is 5pounds my biggest is 11pounds lol I have Gaint chis.lol


----------



## ChiWOWa

Yeah I know there is no such thing as a Teacup Chi, I was just being silly having a bit of fun after getting the whole "You have a Teacup Chihuahua" comment at the vet 
I love my itty bitty runt lol


----------



## Cambrea

That is hillarious. I like how she just gives up. I have people ask me if my toy fox is a tea cup chi (she's like seven pounds) or if she is the mother of my other chis who look nothing like her or eachother lol. My husband has a big soup bowl shaped like a tea cup and it makes all my dogs look tiny.


----------



## rms3402

AWWW! So sweet and hilarious!!!


----------



## svdreamer

lol That was funny. Thanks for the laugh. She is so cute.


----------



## *chiwee*love*

Oh my goodness! That third picture is to die for! I LOVE it!!


----------



## ChiWOWa

Thanks so much for the lovely comments 
I need a bigger teacup I think 

She is such a delight that I cannot fathom how *anyone* could stick her in a cage for nearly 2 years???? She is sweet and gentle and loves snuggles and cuddles and would live in my arms if she could. I cannot imagine my life without her now


----------



## bayoumah

hi terry thanks for the cute pics your little buttons is always fun to read about you have another chih in your pic named max is a tiny also?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

I get it all the time too! I originally informed every one that there is no such thing.... but its such a effort lol. I just tell them she is a normal Chihuahua, who is small for her age/was the runt of the litter. Which is true lol


----------



## amyalina25

haha great pics!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Love this thread. The pics are adorable. Love them!!!!

I too get the "Is he a teacup?" all the time. Sometimes I take the time to explain, most of the time I just say he is a tiny little fella isn't he? Then people say, either.... "OMG I want one, he is so cute". Or "I am not a little dog person" Quigley always gets attention either way. LOL. Sometimes we Chi lovers get a bit too sensitive about the use of the words. If the person saying it had 4 chihuahua's that were with them and bred them. Yes, we would have reason to be concerned. The average person admiring our dogs does not necessarly want a lesson in Chihuahua's they just want to make idle chit chat so they can oooh and awwwe over our precious babies. JMHO. And frankly, if someone asking if Quigley is a teacup is the worst thing that happens on an outing. It has been a pretty good outing! I'm just saying.....


----------



## Brodysmom

ha ha cute thread! She certainly is a cutie and I think you handled the situation perfectly. Like Quigley's mom said... sometimes people just wanna chat and don't want a lecture on 'there is no teacup chi' thing. Buttons is a perfect little ambassador of our breed.


----------



## *Princess*

great pictures! x


----------



## MChis

That totally made me chuckle this morning...thank you! :lol:


----------



## 2Cheese

She's adorable!! Great pictures and the captions were perfect


----------



## TLI

Hahahahahaha!!! Toooooo cute!!! :lol: Very cute pics, and very cute captions! I'm going to agree that most could care less whether there is really such a thing as a "teacup" Chi. Unless they are a breeder trying to sell a pup using the word, then it's just a word. I wouldn't even bother trying to educate an admirer. : ) 

I've got 4 teacup Chi's. All ya gotta do is ask anyone around here that see's them.  :lol: Joking of course since I know there is no such a thing. But I have yet to convince anyone that they are just Chi's. I quit trying after the first person looked at me like I had 2 heads. The oddest occurrence with the Wee’s was a lady and her husband in Petsmart. I walk in with 3 on leashes, lady makes a dead stop, and calls out to her husband on the next row and says, “honey, come look, REAL Chihuahua’s!” LOL I ended up talking to the couple for over an hour. 

I don’t take mine in stores and stuff much anymore. I used too, but I always ended up being there for 2 hours with hands all over the place, and questions out the wazoo. I even had a lady stick her name and number that she wrote on a piece of paper down the front of my shirt. YES! In my shirt. She wanted to use Chance to breed to her Chi so she could have a litter of “teacups.” :lol: That was not long before he was neutered at 19 months old. The funniest most recent thing that happened was when I took Lexie inside of the store that I get my dog food from. They have a groomer in there, and I know the owner real well. I head back to the grooming area to get Lexie’s nails trimmed, and it took me 20 minutes to get back there with all the hands and questions. I told the lady that I would hold Lexie while she trimmed her nails. She said, “awwwwww, I don’t know if I can even get ahold of her tiny lil feet, I’m scared I’m going to hurt her.” One of the ladies that groomed had Chi’s, and she started telling me how horrible it was to have such a tiny Chi, she would never want one, etc. I just smiled and nodded. :lol: When she got done with her “speech,” I said, I have one outside in the car with my Mom that is almost half this one’s size and she‘s full grown too. Her response was, “absolutely no way!” She said, “I’d have to see that to believe it.” She came out to my Van, and she looked at Jade and said, “That is a young puppy, NOT a full grown Chi.” LMBO!!!!

With all that said, The Wee’s draw a lot of positive attention. People are amazed to see such tiny dogs. The Wee’s enjoy the attention, and people love to ooogle over them. The only down side is when The Wee’s are with me, I have no privacy. :lol: People even stick their heads in my car!!! It’s kinda nuts, actually.


----------



## KittyD

I used to do the whole " Actually Chihuahuas are supposed to be anywhere between 2-6 pounds breed standard" when I got the whole " omg omg a teacup Chihuahua" (or in some cases papillion??!!)
I just smile and try to get the heck away from people these days...lol
It's annoying and I don't like people grabbing at my dog and I don't think he likes it either.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Ha!Ha! That is adorable!! Very very cute!! 
She doesn't look to pleased with you though. Lol! I loved the pics!!


----------



## foggy

Haha, very cute pics!


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas

I don't like the whole labeling of the *teacup* chihuahuas. I believe they are just simply the runts of the litter. Not that it's a bad thing that they are so small, because they are indeed so cute, but realistically breeders slap on the name *teacup* to add value to a dog. I know there are chihuahua growth charts all over, but who can really determine the adult size of a chihuahua? I swore by those puppy growth charts and both of my chi's 5 lbs, and that STILL is small. I still get the *OMG OMG OMG LOOK AT YOUR CHIHUAHUAS* expression every time. It's just like calling chihuahua puppies micro, they're all micro, of course. THEYRE TINY. 

Maybe you do have a *teacup* chihuahua, or maybe she's just a normal sized chihuahua.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Too funny! I love her expression in the last pic, what a doll.


----------



## Boss

The sad thing is people pay so much money for these so called "Teacup" Chihuahua's well at least here in Alberta they do although I have never seen them in a Teacup but rather beside a can of pop I have gotton some of the same comments on Boss about the "Teacup" size although he is quite small at just under a pound he is only 11 weeks old and will grow to at least 5 pounds I think but I do not consider that Teacup as there is no such thing again its just a runt puppy  I would actually prefer if he was larger as we run a dayhome so I am always afraid one of the kids will sit on him but he is not with them all day and is not afraid of them but moves quikly out of thier way we used to have a Chi who was almost 12 pounds and was not a cross so they are quite a bit difference in size


----------



## ChiWOWa

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi terry thanks for the cute pics your little buttons is always fun to read about you have another chih in your pic named max is a tiny also?


So glad that you enjoyed the pics  she is such a cutie!
Our wee Maximus is not a tiny, he is pretty "average" sizewise..I think he weighs in at about 6 or 7 pounds. Some of that weight is his coat!! He has a glorious thick coat and certainly does not need to wait until he is 3 to get his full adult coat and tail "plume"


----------



## KittyD

littlelovechihuahuas said:


> I don't like the whole labeling of the *teacup* chihuahuas. I believe they are just simply the runts of the litter.





Boss said:


> The sad thing is people pay so much money for these so called "Teacup" Chihuahua's well at least here in Alberta they do
> there is no such thing again its just a runt puppy



I normally don't post in threads like this here anymore but these two comments really jumped out at me.

There are a lot of misconceptions regarding the smaller size dogs, first of all I live in Canada as well and I can tell you 95% of the dogs you see on Kijiji or whatever are not small or tiny.
Any Chihuahau under 20 weeks can look small or even be small. True tiny Chihuahuas are not "runts" they are usually genetically small & quite robust and healthy.
The other fun thing about true small Chihuahuas is that you will never know how big they will be at birth and any breeder who knows what they are doing will NOT sell you a "small" dog until that dog is at least 6 mos of age, because at that point you pretty much know what you are getting.

The price? that varies, but yes the backyard idiots selling them for 3 grand? forget about that.
However decent good breeders who are selling you a dog who is truly small will often want more money for it yes, and there is a reason for this the smaller dogs are more intensive in terms needs, they often require more time and care than the average sized dogs, just something to consider and most of these dogs you are not getting until they are almost a year old anyhow so the breeder can be sure they are in good health, and ALL of that factors into the price.

Anyhow.. I agree there are no "teacups" but there are exceptionally small Chihuahaus out there and they are not "runts" 

I have a small Chi, and he is genetically small and very very healthy.
In fact he thinks he is part ox most of the time.


Thats all!


----------



## TLI

KittyD said:


> I normally don't post in threads like this here anymore but these two comments really jumped out at me.
> 
> There are a lot of misconceptions regarding the smaller size dogs, first of all I live in Canada as well and I can tell you 95% of the dogs you see on Kijiji or whatever are not small or tiny.
> Any Chihuahau under 20 weeks can look small or even be small. True tiny Chihuahuas are not "runts" they are usually genetically small & quite robust and healthy.
> The other fun thing about true small Chihuahuas is that you will never know how big they will be at birth and any breeder who knows what they are doing will NOT sell you a "small" dog until that dog is at least 6 mos of age, because at that point you pretty much know what you are getting.
> 
> The price? that varies, but yes the backyard idiots selling them for 3 grand? forget about that.
> However decent good breeders who are selling you a dog who is truly small will often want more money for it yes, and there is a reason for this the smaller dogs are more intensive in terms needs, they often require more time and care than the average sized dogs, just something to consider and most of these dogs you are not getting until they are almost a year old anyhow so the breeder can be sure they are in good health, and ALL of that factors into the price.
> 
> Anyhow.. I agree there are no "teacups" but there are exceptionally small Chihuahaus out there and they are not "runts"
> 
> I have a small Chi, and he is genetically small and very very healthy.
> In fact he thinks he is part ox most of the time.
> 
> 
> Thats all!


All very true. : ) I paid less for all 4 of mine than many pay for 1. None of mine cost over $600.


----------



## KittyD

TLI said:


> All very true. : ) I paid less for all 4 of mine than many pay for 1. None of mine cost over $600.


Yes but your situation was the exception rather than the rule.
I don't care what I paid for my dogs I cannot put a dollar value on them, I saw them I wanted them I got them.

The rest is history!


----------



## Brodysmom

Kitty, that was a very good post! 

What people don't realize is that if they buy the smallest puppy in the litter to use as a stud dog, for example, he may or may not throw small pups! If he is genetically small, but comes from a litter of normal sized brothers and sisters - then it's very likely he will NOT reproduce himself and sire a litter of tiny puppies. Of course the dam's size is important too. But not just the parents - it depends on what is behind the parents farther back in the family tree as far as size. A good breeder will know their lines and be able to predict future size with more certainty than a casual breeder.

I agree totally that if you have your heart set on a very tiny Chi - that you have to wait until they are several months and perhaps older to see how they are going to turn out. Many, many people buy a puppy that is "charted" to grow to 3 pounds and then they are disappointed when it ends up 6 pounds. The only way to know FOR SURE how big a tiny will get is to grow them out and see.


----------



## KittyD

Brodysmom said:


> But not just the parents - it depends on what is behind the parents farther back in the family tree as far as size. A good breeder will know their lines and be able to predict future size with more certainty than a casual breeder.


Exactly!! that right there is the magic secret


----------



## ChiWOWa

Hi all,
Many thanks for the kind comments about the Pocket Princess 

I, too, have no problems with her being referred to as a "Teacup", and agree that this should only be a concern if the term is used by breeders in order to boost sales and/or "con" people into buying puppies.It makes me so mad that her previous owner kept her specifically for breeding (thank goodness that never happened!)and 2 people I work with think I am silly to have her spayed as I could "make a mint selling tiny puppies" Arrrggghhhhhhhhh! :foxes15:

TLI you had me chuckling about your adventures with "The Wees" thanks for sharing that  It boggles my mind trying to figure out just how tiny Jade muse be if she is half Buttons weight!!

As most of you know we did not go looking for a "Teacup Chi", in fact we were not looking for another Chi at all (well, not that my husband was aware of hahahaha ) We were just very lucky that her foster-mom felt that our home would be a good place for her. For such a tiny wee girl she has made a HUGE impact on my life, I have totally fallen under her spell


----------



## TLI

ChiWOWa said:


> TLI you had me chuckling about your adventures with "The Wees" thanks for sharing that  It boggles my mind trying to figure out just how tiny Jade muse be if she is half Buttons weight!!


You're welcome! : ) These pics might help estimate her size.


----------



## Island Protector

Awww, what cute Chis. I so want a little 3 lb chi


----------



## HollieC

LOOOOL I love this thread! xxx


----------



## Zippy

Zippy weighs in at 8+ pounds so he is more of a "soup bowl" Chihuahua.


----------



## TLI

Zippy said:


> Zippy weighs in at 8+ pounds so he is more of a "soup bowl" Chihuahua.


LMBO!!!!! Love it!!! And he is just as cute as he can be!!! More to love! :daisy:


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Hahhahaha i know the feeling! People always think Gizzy is a pup too! and he is 6! What an awesome conclusion. To cute!


----------



## Amandarose531

If we're going to start naming our chi's after dishes mine come in at dinner platter (Godric, the behemoth), and salad plate (Gretel).

I personally don't mind the teacup comment, not that mine get it too much, but I honestly don't think people are trying to smarties calling them teacup, they may just be uninformed and I think it a bit rude to lecture the average person, they aren't dog breeders.


----------



## TLI

Amandarose531 said:


> If we're going to start naming our chi's after dishes mine come in at dinner platter (Godric, the behemoth), and salad plate (Gretel).
> 
> I personally don't mind the teacup comment, not that mine get it too much, but I honestly don't think people are trying to smarties calling them teacup, they may just be uninformed and I think it a bit rude to lecture the average person, they aren't dog breeders.


I'm loving these descriptions! Lol!! And I agree. If a "stranger" starts lecturing me when I'm trying to be friendly, I would think they forgot their meds. :lol:


----------



## ChiWOWa

TLI said:


> You're welcome! : ) These pics might help estimate her size.


WOW!!! Sooooo tiny and oh so cute! What a lucky Chimom you are T  And I think they are all very lucky Chi's to have you too. 

As to size Dinnerware/Chiware ...Ummmm I think my Maximus would be a Pudding Bowl Chi 

And just an "aside", I want to thank you all for making me feel so welcome here, it's awesome to "meet" Chipeople. Everyone I know thinks I am more than a little nuts about my dogs, so it's wonderful to come here and feel normal for a change


----------



## TLI

ChiWOWa said:


> WOW!!! Sooooo tiny and oh so cute! What a lucky Chimom you are T  And I think they are all very lucky Chi's to have you too.
> 
> As to size Dinnerware/Chiware ...Ummmm I think my Maximus would be a Pudding Bowl Chi
> 
> And just an "aside", I want to thank you all for making me feel so welcome here, it's awesome to "meet" Chipeople. Everyone I know thinks I am more than a little nuts about my dogs, so it's wonderful to come here and feel normal for a change


Awwwww, what a super sweet thing to say! I do feel very lucky to have my Wee pack. They make my family and I laugh and smile all day. :love5: :daisy: Thank you so much!!

All of the descriptions make me chuckle. :lol: I think putting all our Chi's together will make a set of dinnerware. 

I wouldn't worry if someone thinks you're nuts. We are all a lil nutty in our own way. :wink: :lol:


----------

